# US Dollar Index & EUR/USD



## hevaystos (18 July 2011)

EUR vs USD – WHICH ONE WILL WIN ?

http://marketsanalysis.net/?p=1446


----------



## Neutral (19 July 2011)

hevaystos said:


> EUR vs USD – WHICH ONE WILL WIN ?
> 
> http://marketsanalysis.net/?p=1446




Euro... when the US debt ceiling is increased & the DJ rallies again...

But then again Euro zone flanked by the PIGS & situation getting worse...

Hard to gauge from a fundamental standpoint! Maybe short-term long EUR/USD until further news from PIGS.


----------

